# Ford ECM



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

2000 Ford 7.3 .. Need to get ECM either buys or repair . Seems there is a problem with nobody can do it parts not available . Live next door to a shop that specializes big time in diesel pk-ups no luck wonder why ?? The modual group for the ECM is DCP422


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

2 monthes ago, I got the 3rd to last OEM 6.0 ECM in the country. Seems the panic has the manufacturer shut down. For a 7.3, how about used, maybe e-bay. Still need to program.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Whats it doing endrow....won’t crank? I have a 2001 that drove me nuts, wound up being some chaffed wires running to the injection system. Separated them and insulated and it cranked right up...after i had replaced the lift pump, high pressure fuel pump, oil pump.....I was just before blaming the ECM.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Fords also can leak around the windshield and if that area gets wet behind the dash, it'll cause all kinds of problems. My 08 350 had a leak somewhere at the base of the windshield. Over the years, it corroded a box with an electric circuit board. I had all kinds of electric gremlins. We took the box out and it was all corroded green.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Enrow, does this truck have roof marking lights? If so what JD / Dawg mentions could be a real reality. My son chased one, with roof lights, replace too many parts first. 

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Truck quit on the road computer says ,no communication. Sent Computer for repairs to our usual send to . SIA Electronics. IL. They specialize in rebuilding them .. They say main circuit board not available to them and they have bought them for years . They say blamed on corona , but probably someone playing games across the pond ...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> Truck quit on the road computer says ,no communication. Sent Computer for repairs to our usual send to . SIA Electronics. IL. They specialize in rebuilding them .. They say main circuit board not available to them and they have bought them for years . They say blamed on corona , but probably someone playing games across the pond ...


salvage yard? 
performance shop?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> salvage yard?
> performance shop?


Got one of each nearby . Guy from the next door diesel place, said many have tacked an extra $500 on and are, switching stickers , sending junk computers and many are reluctant to order .


----------

